# Tibial crest avulsion



## eddieskyclad (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh and here he is the day before the fateful fall when he bought us all Easter eggs. Obviously he didn't eat any ;-)


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd suggest teaching him tricks that he can learn without having to do too much physically. I have found that mental stimulation almost tires dogs out more than purely physical exercise. I like Donna Hill's videos on YouTube, and this one is a bunch of crate rest training ideas: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YfL99xcEpXc

She has more detailed videos specific to each behavior, if you need help figuring out how to train them.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I concur withe Firestorm about teaching tricks, this worked well during Beatrice's knee troubles this was between 11 months to 18 months when her luxating patella got progressively worse eventually leading up to a crucial ligament tear through surgery and the two month recovery. I also did something else when I would walk my other dogs, I brought Bea too... I carried her so that she could experience sights and smells.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't have any advice, but I can relate! We had Jack Russell Terrier that tore his cruciate ligament and had to have surgery. This dog was absolutely ball obsessed and he had to have no activity for a long time (I don't remember how long, this was years ago!). I just remember how sorry I felt for him in that crate all the time. Poor Guy!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

My JR had a luxating patella that was fixed then was broken. Then we had to go to a specialist and he put her back together with pins. And she had a soft cast on for a number of weeks. The cast didn't slow her down, just kept her off that leg.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think this may be one of those occasions when you need a buggy, to get him out and about without too much walking. Driving/carrying him to interesting places, where you can hang out on a bench and watch the world go by, joining a couple of classes on the understanding that you will sit some of the exercises out, trick training may all help. One thing that really helped when Sophy was on a few weeks crate rest was scent games - give him just a small part of each meal in a bowl, and hide the rest in toys, under plastic cups, etc, etc - not too far and no jumping or digging, of course, but it is still a good brain work out. I sympathise - Sophy was a comparatively sedate adult at the time, but by the third week she was trying to run zoomies on the leash. It must be nigh on impossible with a puppy!


----------



## eddieskyclad (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for the posts. Some good advice and food for thought. We watched a few of the Donna Hill videos and we'll try some of the training. 

We actually had him out to the park this afternoon while we sat on a bench... He got a lot of fresh air, attention and nice doggy smells. We also had him to the vet again for a check and this time we were told we can increase the lead walking as he's doing really well. 

Any more ideas to keep him stimulated would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

eddieskyclad said:


> Thanks for the posts. Some good advice and food for thought. We watched a few of the Donna Hill videos and we'll try some of the training.
> 
> We actually had him out to the park this afternoon while we sat on a bench... He got a lot of fresh air, attention and nice doggy smells. We also had him to the vet again for a check and this time we were told we can increase the lead walking as he's doing really well.
> 
> Any more ideas to keep him stimulated would be greatly appreciated.











This works great as mine get tired, and I think it was only about 50.00


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since your vet has given the ok to more leash walking I would use walks to train and reinforce things like automatic sits when you halt, settling on a down if you meet someone to talk to, a few easy tricks that can be done on leash. If you make your pup think rather than just walking with lots of reading of pee mail he will get more tired than on a walk with no thinking.


----------

